# What kind of Gar??



## bludlust (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi all








- this is my first post so go easy on me

I have a Gar and I am not sure about what kind it easy. I am pretty sure it is either a Needle Nose or a Long Nose - I hope it is a Needle Nose as a Long Nose gets very large I believe... I have posted (or at least attempted to post) a pic of mine below. Can anyone provide any insight ????

Thanks so much for your time


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Appears to be a needlenose to me. Aren't longnose more spotty?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

looks like a needle fish.. i didnt know they were gar... hmmm learn something new every day..

Welcome to p-fury


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

needle nose. i had two of them with some red devils,jags,covics before. but i gave them up because i knew they would end up being killed.


----------



## bludlust (Oct 27, 2004)

piranhadude said:


> needle nose. i had two of them with some red devils,jags,covics before. but i gave them up because i knew they would end up being killed.


 Hey dude .... What size tank did you have yours in? Mine is in a 100 gallon all alone right now. I want to move him to the 30 by himself so that I can put some piranha in my 100. I know on websites 50 is suggested but I only have a 30 gallon. Also, if 30 will work will he be happy alone?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

i had them in an 85 gallon. You can put them in a 30 gallon. They grow kinda fast to around 5 inches but after that it slows down a lot. I had my for a few months and i grew like a half an ich maybe an inch. By time they out grow you tank im shere you could up grad if you really need to.


----------



## bludlust (Oct 27, 2004)

Sounds cool.... do you think he will be happy by himself in the 30 with a few snails or do you have any suggestions on tankmates ???


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Almost any bottom dwellers except if there two aggressive. umm peacock bass would be good. Maybe some form of catfish. I know some one that had them with oscars .let me do some looking around. You could put an alligator gar in ther.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

That is a gar, and is definitly a Lepisosteus

I'm not sure what you think a Needle nose gar is, but the only true gar
with long jaws is the Longnosed, Lepisosteus osseus, this is a big fishy

this is definitly no Needle fish such as Xenentodon,

Due to the small size of the fish in the picture 
and the quality, I'm not about to tell you which Lepisosteus it is

Could be a young Spotted or Floridia.
Possably a shortnose. The snout does not appear to have the extreme length of a longnosed of comparable age.


----------



## bludlust (Oct 27, 2004)

If this is true then it doesn't sound like even my 100 gallon will be large enough.







Does anyone have any suggestions for what I should do?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

If you can get a good clear pic of it, maybe the ID issue can be
cleared, If it is in fact a spotted / Floridia or Shortnose you might be
better off than if it is a longnosed. Shortnosed stay quite small and depending
on the dimensions of your 100 may just work out fine, same with the Spotted / flordia to an extent.

Please read this:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...?showtopic=7163

Can work out all those details better if we can get a clear ID of the fish in question.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Get a larg pond. that would be awsome.


----------



## bludlust (Oct 27, 2004)

Okay got some pics.... help me out guys


----------



## bludlust (Oct 27, 2004)

and another...


----------



## bludlust (Oct 27, 2004)

and another


----------



## bludlust (Oct 27, 2004)

and my favorite


----------



## bludlust (Oct 27, 2004)

Do I need to take some more detailed pic ? I have a few more if these are not helping any.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Really looks like you have a shortnose, not ruling out a spotted
or even a hybrid,

it to me looks very much and has many of the traits of a young shortty.
Very nice fish.


----------

